# ASTM Standards??



## jrf500 (Mar 28, 2011)

Would anyone believe there is any benefit to having a copy of the ASTM Standards (primarily for aggregates, soils, concrete) along for the Civil PE? I'm taking construction by the way.


----------



## csb (Mar 29, 2011)

I ended up using my ACI Concrete testing book for the morning portion. The ASTM standards aren't listed under Construction http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php and it seems like it'd be a long shot that a question from one would be in there. However, someone else may have a different opinion.


----------

